

You Don't Want Your Privacy: Disney and the Meat Space Data Race - mistermcgruff
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/18/you-dont-want-your-privacy-disney-and-the-meat-space-data-race

======
pknight
I tried to install a light flash app (like the author) and when I saw how much
privileges it was asking for, I passed on the opportunity. Out of curiousity I
googled to see why a flash app might need all these permissions and it became
apparent that some of these apps are doing all kinds of things that have
nothing to do with the utility of the app.

I don't think users are that fond of giving away their data when they actually
are aware of how it is being used. Maybe in the Disney setting, users aren't
thinking about any downsides.

